
Google pits C++ against Java, Scala, and Go - DanielRibeiro
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/03/google_paper_on_cplusplus_java_scala_go/
======
socillion
Discussion of the same paper from yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096>

